

Is PRISM Precipitating A Bitcoin Sell-Off? - slg
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/11/is-prism-precipitating-a-bitcoin-sell-off/

======
t0
Wouldn't bitcoin go _up_?

~~~
ISL
Experiment is the arbiter of truth.

I'd guessed it would go up too, but if the reality of monitoring trumps
cryptography, perhaps the currency has less value now to enough people to
lower the price.

If you think it will go up, you can buy while they're cheap...

